# compte paypal ou equivalent



## naas (12 Mai 2007)

J'aide un copain qui à une association,actuellement si les gens veulent lui envoyer de l'argent c'est assez basique: chèque par la poste, liquide ou transfert bancaire.
Bref c'est de l'artisanat.

Je pensais donc à lui créer un compte paypal ou quelque chose d'équivalent, auriez vous des informations retour d'expérience sur entre autre les frais appliqués ou autres mauvaises surprises


----------



## BernardRey (12 Mai 2007)

PayPal ne semble pas mal en matière de fonctionnement (je ne m'en sers toutefois que pour payer). Pour les tarifs, le mieux c'est certainement de regarder sur leur site...


----------



## naas (12 Mai 2007)

Mon probl&#232;me c'est qu'il y a une grande diff&#233;rence entre payer avec paypal et &#234;tre pay&#233;.


----------



## gaetan (14 Mai 2007)

Aucun souci pour être payé : prévoir un délai d'environ 5 jours bien que Paypal estime le délai à 7 jours. Par contre, il faut bien que les coordonnées bancaires de la banque de ton pote soient exactes sinon cela ne passe pas, donc annulé et Paypal te compte des frais. 
Il prélèvent une commission (1 Euros je crois) si la somme à transférer est inférieure à 100 Euros.


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2007)

naas a dit:


> Mon probl&#232;me c'est qu'il y a une grande diff&#233;rence entre payer avec paypal et &#234;tre pay&#233;.



Moi je trouve que c'est n'importe quoi paypal, en tant que payeur ou receveur d'ailleurs... 

Payer avec Paypal c'est cool, tant que &#231;a se passe bien :mouais:  l&#224; par exemple je fais la semaine derni&#232;re une commande aux USA de 475 $, que j'annule dans les 48h, je demande donc au fournisseur un remboursement et l&#224; il me dit qu'il ne peut me rembourser que 456 $ car PAYPAL en prends 18 au passage :mouais: bon... soit.
Sauf qu'au final je vais perdre 44 $ on ne sait pas trop comment, je vous laisse admirer, remarquez par exemple tout simple que pour eux 456 $ = 328 &#8364; au lieu de 375 &#8364; :mouais:








En tant que receveur maintenant, un exemple tout frais de cette semaine, je fais payer la cotisation de mon forum aux membres qui le d&#233;sirent, 5 &#8364;, une commission de 0,42 &#8364; est pr&#233;lev&#233; sur chaque paiement :mouais: soit passons... sauf que admirez &#224; nouveau, 5 + 5 + 5 &#8364; = un total de 9,24 &#8364; seulement chez PAYPAL ! :mouais: C'est pas g&#233;nial ? 






Alors je suis d&#233;bile et je comprends rien, soit c'est l'arnaque totale.


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Mai 2007)

hum... tu as mis deux fois le même tableau  .


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2007)

C'est corrigé merci


----------



## BernardRey (22 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Moi je trouve que c'est n'importe quoi paypal, en tant que payeur ou receveur d'ailleurs... .../...
> Alors je suis débile et je comprends rien, soit c'est l'arnaque totale.


Si on comprend bien tes tableaux, dans le premier exemple, un taux de change de 1,3172 t'a été appliqué dans le sens "aller" et un taux de 1,3898 dans les sens "retour". Sachant que le cours de l'euro dans cette période tournait autour de 1,35 euros, cela correspond à peu près à une "commission" d'environ 2,7%. Je ne suis pas très au courant des opérations de change, mais ça ne me semble pas vraiment prohibitif.

Dans ton deuxième exemple, on trouve un taux "retour" de 1,3128 (12,13/9,24) ce qui reste plus ou moins cohérent (le cours de l'euro actuel est d'environ 1,29). Ce qui l'est moins, c'est l'opération qui permet d'arriver à 12,13 dollars avec 3 x (5-0,42), ce qui chez moi donne plutôt 13,74. Il ne manque pas une étape ? 

Question subsidiaire : pourquoi ne te fais-tu pas payer les cotisations en euros directement ?


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2007)

BernardRey a dit:


> Si on comprend bien tes tableaux, dans le premier exemple, un taux de change de 1,3172 t'a &#233;t&#233; appliqu&#233; dans le sens "aller" et un taux de 1,3898 dans les sens "retour". Sachant que le cours de l'euro dans cette p&#233;riode tournait autour de 1,35 euros, cela correspond &#224; peu pr&#232;s &#224; une "commission" d'environ 2,7&#37;. Je ne suis pas tr&#232;s au courant des op&#233;rations de change, mais &#231;a ne me semble pas vraiment prohibitif.



Moi je comprends rien, en tout cas 44 $ en moins sur 475 $ &#231;a fait plus de 10 %...




BernardRey a dit:


> Dans ton deuxi&#232;me exemple, on trouve un taux "retour" de 1,3128 (12,13/9,24) ce qui reste plus ou moins coh&#233;rent (le cours de l'euro actuel est d'environ 1,29). Ce qui l'est moins, c'est l'op&#233;ration qui permet d'arriver &#224; 12,13 dollars avec 3 x (5-0,42), ce qui chez moi donne plut&#244;t 13,74. *Il ne manque pas une &#233;tape* ?



J'esp&#232;re...



BernardRey a dit:


> Question subsidiaire : pourquoi ne te fais-tu pas payer les cotisations en euros directement ?



C'est le cas ! J'ai demand&#233; 5 &#8364; aux cotisants, ils se sont pas amus&#233;s &#224; payer en dollars :hein:
Y a pas eu de conversion l&#224; d'ailleurs, le montant en dollars est purement indicatif je pense.


----------



## r e m y (22 Mai 2007)

Tu es s&#251;r que la transaction du 21 mai est d&#233;j&#224; prise en compte dans le solde du compte?

A mon avis les 9,24 c'est (aux arrondis pr&#232;s sur le calcul de la commission) &#233;gal &#224; 2 fois (5 - 0.42) et pas 3 fois.

D'ailleurs dans le tableau de d&#233;tail, la ligne du 21 mai est s&#233;par&#233;e des 2 autres par une ligne....


Question compl&#233;mentaire qui n'a rine &#224; voir.... avec quel outil fais-tu le floutage sur tes copies d'&#233;cran?


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu es sûr que la transaction du 21 mai est déjà prise en compte dans le solde du compte?



Yep c'est peut-être ça... on verra, je deviens méfiant avec leurs conneries... 




r e m y a dit:


> D'ailleurs dans le tableau de détail, la ligne du 21 mai est séparée des 2 autres par une ligne....



AH BON ???  :rateau: Nan sérieux je vois rien...




r e m y a dit:


> Question complémentaire qui n'a rine à voir.... avec quel outil fais-tu le floutage sur tes copies d'écran?



Toshop > flou gaussien


----------



## r e m y (22 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> AH BON ???  :rateau: Nan sérieux je vois rien...


 

Oups... c'est un effet de la réduction de taille de l'image.


Bon pour revenir au fond du problème... Paypal c'est super pratique. Le problème c'est qu'ils sont seuls sur "le marché".

Un peu de compétition entre 2 ou 3 prestataires du même type, permettrait sans doute de voire les commissions diminuer.


----------



## MamaCass (22 Mai 2007)

Alors Paypal bon ou pas bon ?

ou pas le choix ? :sick:


----------



## Bibabelou (22 Mai 2007)

perso je vais dans le sens de jaipatoucompri...
paypal c'est l'arnaque, ils se servent copieusement en comissions, c'es taffolant...
je suis assez actif sur ebay, vendant pièces d'ordi ou appareils photos, bref, pour l'acheteur ça va, pas de frais, mais ppour le vendeur c'est 5% d'office plus les frais de virement sur ton compte bancaire, là ça devient lourd...
en gros une vente de 100 euros te coute 12 euros rien qu'en frais paypal, je te raconte pas les frais ebay d'insertion et de commissions sur le prix final...
bref tout ça pour dire que je reviens au chèque à vendre des trucs sur les brocantes de ma région???non mais!


----------



## MamaCass (22 Mai 2007)

Mais pour les dons, c'est pareil, c'est tax&#233; ?


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2007)

Au passage, pour les vendeurs occasionnels, je déconseille aussi totalement Priceminister.


----------



## maousse (22 Mai 2007)

les seuls problèmes sérieux dont j'ai entendus parler avec paypal dans mon entourage (sans parler de commissions, dont les tarifs sont annoncés), c'était concernant des abonnements (paiements périodiques, je crois qu'ils appellent ça comme ça), avec une gestion de cela vraiment pas souple (aussi bien pour le vendeur que pour le client).

sinon à chaque fois que j'ai contacté le service client de paypal, aucun soucis, réponse rapide, à propos, et claire, ce qui est notable je trouve pour ce genre de boite.

google checkout va arriver sur le marché (pour l'instant seulement au usa et uk), ça va sans doute donner un peu de concurrence, à long terme.

sinon, pour éviter les commissions sur le transfert bancaire à répétition et opérer par plus grosses sommes en regroupant, il n'y a pas moyen de garder les fonds temporairement sur son compte paypal, et soit l'encaisser ou payer autre chose directement depuis paypal ? j'ai fait ça dans le temps, ça n'est plus possible ?


----------



## naas (22 Mai 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> perso je vais dans le sens de jaipatoucompri...
> paypal c'est l'arnaque, ils se servent copieusement en comissions, c'es taffolant...
> je suis assez actif sur ebay, vendant pièces d'ordi ou appareils photos, bref, pour l'acheteur ça va, pas de frais, mais ppour le vendeur c'est 5% d'office plus les frais de virement sur ton compte bancaire, là ça devient lourd...
> en gros une vente de 100 euros te coute 12 euros rien qu'en frais paypal, je te raconte pas les frais ebay d'insertion et de commissions sur le prix final...


c'est mon problème. je ne peux pas décemment proposer une solution de paiement qui induit plus de charges que les chèques ou virement bancaires.
le raisonnement peut être que le paiement paypal genere plus de revenus de par sa facilité, mais dans le cas présent ce n'est pas du commerce, c'est une association, nous sommes loin de l'achat impulsif.



maousse a dit:


> les seuls problèmes sérieux dont j'ai entendus parler avec paypal dans mon entourage (sans parler de commissions, dont les tarifs sont annoncés), c'était concernant des abonnements (paiements périodiques, je crois qu'ils appellent ça comme ça), avec une gestion de cela vraiment pas souple (aussi bien pour le vendeur que pour le client).
> 
> sinon à chaque fois que j'ai contacté le service client de paypal, aucun soucis, réponse rapide, à propos, et claire, ce qui est notable je trouve pour ce genre de boite.
> 
> ...


c'est une bonne idée, je crois que je vais attendre que google chek out arrive


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2007)

BernardRey a dit:


> Si on comprend bien tes tableaux, dans le premier exemple, un taux de change de 1,3172 t'a été appliqué dans le sens "aller" et un taux de 1,3898 dans les sens "retour". Sachant que le cours de l'euro dans cette période tournait autour de 1,35 euros, cela correspond à peu près à une "commission" d'environ 2,7%. Je ne suis pas très au courant des opérations de change, mais ça ne me semble pas vraiment prohibitif.



Ce qui est pas normal, c'est qu'en fait le fournisseur m'a fait un paiement qui ne correspond pas à la somme que j'ai payé, il a déduit les 18 $ que PAYPAL lui a pris, et je n'aurais pas du accepter ce paiement, la procédure normale exigeait qu'il passe par le bouton "remboursement" et non "paiement" où là il pouvait inscrire la somme de son choix. Mais comment aurais-pu le savoir ? Moi ce qui m'importait c'est que ma commande soit annulée au plus vite, je pensais effectivement que c'était à PAYPAL de me rembourser ces 18 $ et ça me semble toujours logique. J'ai donc effectué une déclaration de litige sur le site car au final c'est tout de même 33  que je perds, j'ai toujours pas bien compris comment car même commissions + taux de change + 18 $ je vois pas comment ça peut faire 40 $ soit 33 $ :mouais:


----------



## BernardRey (23 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> je n'aurais pas du accepter ce paiement, la procédure normale exigeait qu'il passe par le bouton "remboursement" et non "paiement" où là il pouvait inscrire la somme de son choix.


Exact, et c'est ce que j'allais te répondre :c'est ton fournisseur qui a fait une boulette. 

Dans un cas comparable, j'ai pour ma part été intégralement remboursé (cf PJ). Le reste de la différence que tu constates, c'est selon toute évidence les commissions de change sur deux transactions (d'après leur tarifs, ils prennent 2,5% de commission, ce qui représente environ 9 euros à l'aller et à peu près autant au retour) plus éventuellement une commission sur l'encaissement (puisqu'il considèrent le versement comme un paiement et pas un remboursement). Sûr que ça fait beaucoup d'argent pour une transaction "annulée" ! Et cela n'aurait pas été perdu si le fournisseur avait procédé "comme il faut".


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2007)

maousse a dit:


> sinon &#224; chaque fois que j'ai contact&#233; le service client de paypal, aucun soucis, r&#233;ponse rapide, &#224; propos, et claire, ce qui est notable je trouve pour ce genre de boite.



Alors l&#224;, effectivement je suis bluff&#233;, j'ai rempli ma d&#233;claration de litige cette nuit, j'ai eu un mail ce matin qui faisait le topo et puis un coup de fil &#224; 11h, de plus PAYPAL me rembourse les 18 $. Un service client comme &#231;a c'est rare en effet, PAYPAL remonte donc en fl&#232;che dans mon estime car rien de plus insupportable que les soci&#233;t&#233;s sourdes et muettes.

Alors boulette ou malhonn&#234;tet&#233; du vendeur je ne sais pas, je vais voir puisque je vais lui expliquer un peu tout &#231;a.


----------



## JPTK (24 Mai 2007)

Honte &#224; moi, j'ai eu en fait 4,50 &#8364; de pr&#233;lev&#233; sur mon compte pour un abonnement &#224; un site de d&#233;biles qui parlent de mac tout le temps siffle donc voil&#224; quoi... :rose: 

En fait paypal c'est super


----------



## MamaCass (24 Mai 2007)

:mouais: T'es s&#251;r ?  Je peux me lancer ?  

P'tite question suppl&#233;mentaire, pour le paypal est ce qu'il vaut mieux ouvrir un nouveau compte &#224; notre banque, qui servirait qu'&#224; &#231;a ?


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2007)

On conseille d'ouvrir un compte juste pour les transactions web, mais spécifiquement pour paypal je vois pas l'intérêt, à moins d'avoir des besoins spécifiques.


----------



## MamaCass (25 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> On conseille d'ouvrir un compte juste pour les transactions web, mais spécifiquement pour paypal je vois pas l'intérêt, à moins d'avoir des besoins spécifiques.



Ok bon je pense que c'est ce que je vais faire de toute façon pour pas mélanger le privé et le public 

Merci


----------

